# D700 to OM-D



## AlexanderB (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Guys, I'm using D700 + Nikkor primes (landscape and architecture). What I don't like is weight of the camera and I am considering a smaller camera. M43 looks very tempting but how does it compares IQ wise? Internet praises OM-D IQ (like photographer Ming Thein says on basic ISO OM-D wins) but is it as good as described?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 27, 2013)

Many cameras these days are quite, quite good at their Base ISO value.Even the old 2005 Nikon D2x, a 12 MP d-slr, is still very,very good at Base ISO...but as the ISO goes up, its image quality drops off considerably. On many cameras, when their ISO setting is increased to say, twice-doubling the base ISO, color depth and dynamic range can often take a very noticeable hit. One might easily lose two full stops of useable scene dynamic range at say base ISO doubled twice (for example 100 Base, 200, 400 ISO being "twice doubled")  small-sensor camera.

Again...the issue with smaller sensors is often performance at elevated ISO values. At Base ISO, most cameras these days are pretty good.


----------



## AlexanderB (Jul 27, 2013)

D700 is pretty old camera though. Aren't newer small sensors caught up already to its level?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 27, 2013)

AlexanderB said:


> D700 is pretty old camera though. Aren't newer small sensors caught up already to its level?



It does "okay" I would say. Its performance score at High ISO AND/or in low light looks very poor though...DxOMark - Olympus OM-D E-M5

It would appear from such a weak Low Light/ISO score of 863, that it would be a poor choice if one needed to do a lot of shooting in bad light or at elevated ISO levels. The D700's score is almost three times higher when used for low light/high ISO stuff.


----------



## AlexanderB (Jul 27, 2013)

Seems like I need to wait a next generation OM-D and it will be OK. Fun times ahead!


----------



## brunerww (Jul 27, 2013)

Alexander - If you don't mind giving up interchangeable lenses, the Sony RX1 full frame pocket camera beats the D700 on DxOMark at all ISOs - for whatever that's worth.

Steve Huff called it the best camera of the year in 2012.

It is significantly smaller and lighter than a full frame FX DSLR, and its images will water your eyes, but it has a fixed lens and costs $2800.

Cheers,

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## AlexanderB (Jul 28, 2013)

brunerww said:


> Alexander - If you don't mind giving up interchangeable lenses, the Sony RX1 full frame pocket camera beats the D700 on DxOMark at all ISOs - for whatever that's worth.
> 
> Steve Huff called it the best camera of the year in 2012.
> 
> ...



A single lens wont cut it for me, but Sony will release interchangeable E-mount version this fall. Only it's out of my budget really.


----------



## brunerww (Jul 28, 2013)

I completely understand. $2800 is a lot of money for a point and shoot  Have you handled the D600? It weighs 245 grams less than your D700, has a better DxOMark score and is less than $1700 new at 6th Ave via eBay.

Cheers,

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## AlexanderB (Jul 28, 2013)

D600 will not be an ultimate weight solution though. Suppose I'll stick with D700 for another half a year.


----------



## ann (Jul 28, 2013)

I have the d700 and the OMD and frankly i rarely use the 700 anymore. High action sports is the only time I have had to go back to the 700.

I am very picky about my work and it has not suffered from the switch, won't have bought it if that had been the case.


----------



## ann (Jul 28, 2013)

I have the d700 and the OMD and frankly i rarely use the 700 anymore. High action sports is the only time I have had to go back to the 700.

I am very picky about my work and it has not suffered from the switch, won't have bought it if that had been the case.

Some time ago I posted a link to my website with a photo taken at ISO 6400  with the OMD, handheld and people couldn't believe the quality.

ps/ sorry here is the website link

aclancyphotography.com


----------



## cupidsrose (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi, everybody, I am a new friend.


----------



## raventepes (Aug 31, 2013)

ann said:


> I have the d700 and the OMD and frankly i rarely use the 700 anymore. High action sports is the only time I have had to go back to the 700.
> 
> I am very picky about my work and it has not suffered from the switch, won't have bought it if that had been the case.



Just out of curiosity, how does the OMD compare to the D700 in terms of real world images?


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 31, 2013)

Some shots with the OMD E-M5.

1.



2.



3.



4.



5.



6.



7.



8.



9.



Many folk have forsaken their heavy DSLR gear for the OMD.


----------



## sashbar (Aug 31, 2013)

You could look at mirrorless cameras using APS-C sensor and interchangeavble lenses.  Fuji X-E1 is compact, not expensive and very good at high ISO. And it has a great 14 mm 2.8 lense if you shoot architecture. Or you can have a 12 mm Zeiss if you want it wider.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 31, 2013)

There is no way you will get the dynamic range or ISO performance or shallow depth of field out of a MFT sensor than you will from an FX sensor. That being said, the MFT cameras are fun to shoot, small and much less cumbersome and much less weight than an FX camera. I got the Oly EP3 before the OMD came out and have taken some decent shots with it. I rented the OMD for a week and was thoroughly impressed with it, but for what I shoot with MFT, the EP3 still satisfied my needs.

See my signiture, below the liver thing.


----------



## brunerww (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice shots, Ron.  Thanks for sharing.

Bill


----------



## ann (Sep 5, 2013)

raventepes said:


> ann said:
> 
> 
> > I have the d700 and the OMD and frankly i rarely use the 700 anymore. High action sports is the only time I have had to go back to the 700.
> ...




I have been in Russia for a few weeks and just got back. Ron has shown you some great examples, there are some on my website, check the last one in the digital folder, it was taken at 6400 ISO with the 45mm 1.8 at f 4

I took only the OMd and a variety of lens on my past trip and never once missed the d700 including the weight.


----------



## usayit (Sep 5, 2013)

My observation...

Most consumers in the market for a camera suffer from the "gotta have that spec" syndrome.   Rather than really take a look and analyze their needs, they get stuck drooling over dxomark results and keep thinking.. I gotta have this or that based on measured numbers.

Of course, you will not get 100% the capabilities of a DSLR in a micro 4/3rds camera.   But you also won't get 100% the shooting experience of a micro 4/3rds from a DSLR.    Everything has advantages and disadvantages... as well as compromises.   If squeezing every ounce of ISO performance and dynamic range is an absolute high priority, then its time to deal with the weight and stick to a DSLR.

I went from a Canon 1dmarkII and Canon 5D with 8 L primes and zooms (enjoyed it semi-professional too).   I purchased a used first gen micro 4/3rds panasonic G1 with the intent of keeping the Canon system.  Around here in the TPF, I was probably one of the first to shoot with one.   The G1 is ranked about 50% of the OMD E-M5 numbers via dxomark and a fraction of what the Canon's are capable.  Its a lowly first generation product.   Surprisingly, in my world all those specs and numbers didn't matter much in my real world use.  My life changed naturally. I no longer nor have any intent to shoot professionally.. I have 3 young children.. I love to walk about (hike) and have always carried a camera with me.. its a part of who I am.  Simply put, the micro 4/3rds is an ideal blend...  My entire system fits in a should bag that is 1/4th the size and weight of DSLR system.    Its no longer a conflict of priorities in life but rather photography blended into my life.  I shoot just as much as I did when I was single... and that's what is important.   

Think about priorities and examine your expectations... its a personal decision.

After much thought, I sold the Canon gear that was gathering dust and expanded my favorite system (Leica M) and paired it off with a rather nice micro 4/3rds system.  No regrets.   Prices of lenses AND availabability is pretty favorable too.   I stress, this is my experience and I don't recommend micro 4/3rds blindly to everyone that asks.   It is not the system for everyone and for many it is a system to compliment a DSLR system.  "A lighter weight alternative when the professional needs a break." I recall PMing someone a while back.

Comments about shooting with micro 4/3rds OMD E-M5 and a E-PL1.

* E-M5 cannot track worth crap.   PDAF will not satisfy the sports shooter.  The good news is that single point focus in non-continuous mode is lightning fast.  Faster than anything I have ever shot.  I used to default to my Canon but now I pump focus and spend a little time thinking ahead of the action like I should.  Not ideal but I don't shoot sports often.
* Lens availability is awesome.  Prices are reasonable. Four Thirds | Four Thirds | Micro Four Thirds | Chart(Lenses).
* Fast telephotos primes are still yet to come.   
* With two manufacturers, Olympus and Pansonic there are so many camera bodies to choose from.  
* Not only are the bodies small but people forget that the lenses are small too.   One of the advantages of a 2x sensor crop.  Not too big not too small.   My 12-35 f/2.8, 35-100 f/2.8, and 100-300mm all weigh a fraction of the Canon equivalents.  I know of no APS or FF 600mm (exclude mirror reflex) lens that is the size of either the panasonic 100-300mm or Olympus 75-300mm.  Along with those, I also enjoy 20mm f/1.7, 12mm f/2 and 45mm f/1.8   Each of those sized  similar but lighter than my Leica M glass.  

I now shoot 50/50 FF (Leica )and MFT.  Some samples:
































I also consider the other mirrorless systems.  Each are impressive offerings especially the Sony RX1 (fixed lens).  Fuji would by my next choice.   Many on paper offer a bit more dynamic range and ISO performance than the micro 4/3rds.  But the double edged sword is the size of the optics, price and availability.   Interestingly enough, sheer frames shot... my P&S still win.   I guess I find that even micro 4/3rds isn't small enough.   Recently replaced my aging old Panny TZ5 with a Sony WX300.. not too bad.


----------

